# Were out-ta here!



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well gang it's 90 the sun is shinning sunny and the sky's are clear







. We decided to take the rest of the week off and hit the road early. I know that there is a cold front suppose to be here Saturday but the temps will be in the mid 70's and clear. So we are off to another Bluegrass Festival. See y'all Sunday when we get back







.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cold front coming here too on Saturday. It'll have SNOW in it!


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We're off to Lake Tahoe to try out a new campground at Zephry Cove - full hookups with internet - not exactly roughing it, but good for just a quick weekend. Besides, the trailer's been at the repair and not sure the status of the batteries...NEED TO GO CAMPING - the parts for the trailer came in damaged so it's still not FIXED...and I'm am not pleased....SO we're going anyway. The dealer is washing and waxing it... We'll take it back next week and hopefully it will be fixed by the next trip - Thanksgiving at the beach..


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Were back and had a great time. The weather held up until this morning when the rain, wind and cooler temps rolled in, temps dropped lower than expected (50 degrees) but that wont last, forecast for the rest of the week is in the 70's.

PS: Were already ready to go again...







sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Vern...
You are making me jealous again! It snowed again today!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

KampingKris said:


> We're off to Lake Tahoe to try out a new campground at Zephry Cove - full hookups with internet - not exactly roughing it, but good for just a quick weekend.


Hi KampingKris, how was the Zepher Cove campground? My cousin's Aunt used to own a small cabin right on Lake Tahoe at Zepher Cove, but I think they have all been torn down now. It has been a few years since I have been to that side of the lake. Could you tell me the name of the campground or how to find it?

Thanks!

Herbicidal


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

We had a nice time at Zephyr Cove. They just spent millions upgrading the campground and area. The sites were paved and each one had water, power, sewer, cable and internet. The bathrooms/showers were immaculate. The winter rates were very reasonable at $25 but the summer rates are $48. They gave us discount coupons for the historic restaurant across the street which was pretty good since I got lazy and didn't feel like cooking. Our site was a little too close to the highway. I would have preferred a site a little further away. Some of the sites are sort of close and others are nicer. But at night there's not very much traffic in the winter and the place was VERY QUIET.
It's also right across the street from the beach and the dock to the paddle boat the MS Dixie, so that was nice. Although at Lake Tahoe, dogs are not allowed on any of the beaches. The campground is really easy to find as it's right off the highway and has it's own traffic light. I would recommend the campground for fall or winter. Don't know if I'd pay $48 in the summer...(and have to deal with crowds)


----------

